# Downhill Rangers > Bikeparks > Österreich >  Saalbach-Hinterglemm: Bike-Circus

## noox

Ort:
Saalbach/Hinterglemm

E-Mail:
info a-t lift dot at

Web:
saalbach.com/freeride

Fotos:
User-Fotos Saalbach
User-Fotos Hinterglemm

Videos:
Videogalerie Saalbach

 X-Line 2014
Hacklberg I 2014
Hacklberg II 2014
Buchegg 2014
X-Line 2013
Z-Line Preview 2013
Panorama-Trail 2012
Bergstadl-Trail 2012
Buchegg-Trail 2012
Blue-Line 2011
Hacklberg-Trail 2011
Scott Gang Battle 2012 (X-Line)
Worldgames 2011 (Pro Line)
Weitere Saalbach-Hinterglemm Videos


*Strecken:*

X-Line (Schattberg, Saalbach)PRO Line (Reiterkogel, Hinterglemm) BLUE Line (Reiterkogel, Hinterglemm)Z-Line powered by TREK (Zwölferkogel, Hinterglemm)Evil Eye Trail (Reiterkogel)Milka Line (Kohlmais, Saalbach)Panorama Trail (Kohlmais nach Saalbach)Hacklberg Trail (Freeride, Westgipfel - Hacklberg-Alm)Hacklberg Trail II (Freeride, ab Hacklberg-Alm, neu seit 2014)Bergstadl Trail (Freeride, Westgipfel - Mittelstation)Buchegg Trail (Freeride, Westgipfel Mittelstation nach Hinterglemm)Diverse weitere Trails.BIG-5-BIKE Challenge (Freeride-Tour)Pumptrack (Wieserauberg, Hinterglemm)Fahrtechnikgelände (Wieserauberg, Hinterglemm) 

*Beschreibung:*
Freeriden in Reinstform: Über 400 km Wege und Trails lassen die Herzen eines jeden Mountainbikers höher schlagen. Die Freeride Region Saalbach Hinterglemm verfügt über ein reichhaltiges Angebot an Singletrails jeder Könnensstufe. 

Besondere Highlights sind die Z-Line powered by TREK am Zwölferkogel, eine spektakuläre Freeride-Strecke für Jedermann, die X-Line am Schattberg, eine der längsten und abwechslungsreichsten Freeride-Strecken Europas, der adidas Freeride mit PRO & BLUE Line am Reiterkogel, die anfängerfreundliche Milka Line am Kohlmais oder der legendäre Hacklberg Trail sowie der anspruchsvolle Bergstadl Trail.

Seit 2014 verbindet der *Hacklberg Trail II* den Hacklberg Trail mit dem Buchegg Trail. Somit werden am Schattberg Westgipfel 1000 Höhenmeter mit rund 10 km Abfahrtsspaß geboten.

Von breiten Forstwegen mit gemächlichen Gefällen bis hin zu flowigen Singletrails und naturbelassenen Freeride-Strecken bietet Saalbach Hinterglemm ein sensationell reichhaltiges Angebot für Groß und Klein. Anlieger, Wallrides, Northshore Elemente, Doubles, Tables, Drops in den unterschiedlichsten Höhen, uvm. stehen euch zur Verfügung und sorgen für unvergessliche Momente und Spaß én mass.

Für alle, die maximales Freeride-Vergnügen an einem Tag erleben möchten, empfiehlt sich die BIG-5-BIKE Challenge: Eine einzigartige XXL Freeride-Tour, bei der ihr mit Hilfe von fünf unterschiedlichen Seilbahnen über 5.000 Höhenmeter bergab und ca. 500 Höhenmeter bergauf aus eigener Kraft überwinden könnt. Dabei begleitet werdet ihr ständig von der atemberaubenden Bergkulisse Saalbach Hinterglemms. Eines steht auf jeden Fall fest: Jung oder alt, Freerider oder Cross-Country Fahrer, Rookie oder Downhill-Crack... Im Bike-Circus Saalbach Hinterglemm ist für jeden etwas dabei.
*
Tipp:* Mit dem Kauf eines Bike-Tickets oder während des Aufenthaltes in einem Joker Card-Partnerbetrieb stehen euch alle Lifte in Saalbach Hinterglemm GRATIS zur Verfügung

Mehr auf Infos auf: www.saalbach.com/freeride.

*Öffnungszeiten 2015:*
Betriebszeiten Bergbahnen

Reiterkogelbahn (PRO Line, BLUE Line):
18. Mai bis 26. Oktober 2015 
9:00 - 16:30 Uhr

Kohlmaisgipfelbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail, Höllen Trail)
14. - 17. Mai 2015
04. Juni bis 04. Oktober 2015
9:00 - 16:30 Uhr

Schattberg X-press (X-Line, Hacklberg Trail I+II, Bergstadl Trail):
20./21. Juni 2015
27. Juni - 20. September 2015
9:00 - 16:15 Uhr

Zwölferkogelbahn (Z-Line):
27. Juni bis 20. September 2015
9:00 - 16:15Uhr

*Events 2015:*
2. bis 5 Juli 2015 Glemmride Festival 
24. bis 26. Juli 2015 Lake of Charity
10. bis 13. September 2015 Worldgames of MTB

----------


## dita

gibt freeride news aus saalbach hinterglemm - habe sie unter rennen, strecken, parks gepostet - details stelle ich nächste woche hier rein. 
lg
ed

----------


## noox

Helmkamera-Videos von der Pro- und Blue-Line am Reiterkogel in Hinterglemm:

Pro-Line
Blue-Line

----------


## lfc

Werde am kommenden Dienstag/ Mittwoch in Saalbach sein und musste soeben mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass der Schattberg Xpress zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht fahren wird.
Freue mich nun schon seit Monaten auf den Hacklberg-Trail und nun wird nichts draus.
Gibt´s noch Alternativen (außer von ganz unten selbst kurbeln) um zum Einstieg vom Hacklberg Trail zu kommen? Wenn man dafür 300 - 400 hm selbst kurbel müsste wäre das auf jeden Fall OK.

----------


## noox

Soweit ich weiß, leider nicht  :Frown:

----------


## noox

Strecken-Update von diesem Wochende:

*X-Line* ist großteils  wie letztes Jahr. Oben wurde aber alles komplett neu ausgebaggert. Die Bremswellen bzw. Löcher sind weg und alles fein neue gshaped. Kurz bevor man oben über ein paar Anlieger und einer Schotterstraßen-Abfahrt zur Tretpassage kommt, war immer eine flache Gerade mit vielen fixen Steinen. Dieser Abschnitt wurde ausgebaggert. Außerdem steht hier ein neuer Table. Der Absprung ist zwar gutmütig, aber die Landung ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Sehr steil und kurz und endet gefühlt in einem Loch. Kurz vor Ende des Tretstücks wurde noch ein Corner-Jump in den Hang gegraben. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob's den schon letztes Jahr im Kleinen gab(?). Jetzt ist er jedenfalls deutlich sichtbar. Im ersten Wald sind die ersten Kurven etwas ausgeräumt und schöner geshaped worden.

Unten im Slopestyle-Bereich wurden die Anlieger und Tables nach den ersten Drops sauber neu geshaped. Direkt nach dem Drop ist jetzt ein kleiner Step-Down, statt dem kleinem Double im letzten Jahr. Es muss noch etwas eingefahren werden und sich setzen, aber dann ist diese Kombination hier wirklich sehr fein zu fahren. Bei den kleinen Drops muss man, wie schon im letzten Jahr Speed rausnehmen, sonst gehen die zu weit. Vor dem 2. Drop kann man zu einem neuen, großen Roadgap abzweigen. Dieser war allerdings noch nicht offen.

Der *Hacklberg-Trail* wurde ebenfalls hergerichtet. Scheinbar wurde an einigen Teilen auch mit dem Bagger drübergegangen. Viel loses Material wurde rausgenommen. Insgesamt noch flowiger zu fahren als bisher. 

Der Hacklberg-Trail endet mit der Hacklberg-Alm bzw. kurz danach. Danach folgt eine Schotterstraßenquerung bis zur Mittelstation der Westgipfelbahn bzw. dem Bergstadl. Ab dem Bergstadl gibt es einen technischen Wanderweg Richtung Hinterglemm. Für viele Biker, besonders auch Tourenbiker, ist dieser nicht oder nur schwer fahrbar, sodass sie den Teil auf der Schotterstraße umfahren mussten. Ab heuer gibt es einen neuen Trail - der *Buchegg-Trail*, der direkt unterhalb der Mittelstation der Westgipfelbahn startet. Der Trail ist in offenem, kupiertem Alm-Wiesen-Gelände angelegt. Sieht von oben echt interessant aus. Der Trail selbst ist eher einfach angelegt mit vielen Anlieger und offenen Kurven. Der obere Teil ist relativ flach, der untere wird dann steiler. Gerade im unteren Teil sind ein paar steilere Kurven, wobei man hier durchaus etwas Speed aufnehmen kann, weil einem die Anlieger am Kurvenausgang super auffangen. Airtime gibt's auch dem Trail kaum. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was dazu, wenn sich der Trail mal richtig eingefahren hat und man besser abschätzen kann, wo welche Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden. Wenn man eine Herausforderung sucht, ist der alte Trail nach dem Bergstadl zwar sicher spannender, aber mit dem neuen Trail gibt es eine feine neue Möglichkeit ab der Mittelstation der Westgipfelbahn bzw. ab dem Bergstadl nach Hinterglemm zu fahren. Auch an Tagen, wo viele Wanderer unterwegs sind, ist es unter Umständen geschickter, den neuen Trail zu nehmen, als am Wanderweg nach dem Bergstadl zu fahren.

Ebenfalls überarbeitet wurde der *Bergstadl-Trail*. Wer's etwas technischer will, nimmt statt dem Hacklberg-Trail den Bergstadl-Trail. Der Bergstadl-Trail biegt wenige 100 m nach dem Start am Westgipfel vom Hacklberg-Trail rechts ab Richtung Lawinenverbauungen. Der Bergstadl-Trail fängt flach aber etwas enger als der Hacklberg-Trail an. Später wird er zweitweise steiler, mit engen Kurven, Stufen etc. Ab der Mitte warten dann massenweise Wurzelteppiche. Die ärgsten Stellen des Trails wurden etwas entschärft, sodass fast alles fahrbar ist. Für eine Kurve muss man das Hinterrad versetzen. Außerdem ist ein Bergauf-Stück dabei, in dem es häufig nass und nicht wirklich bike-freundlich ist. Dies wurde ebenfalls umgegraben und ist momentan bei den trockenen Verhältnisse bis auf ein ca. 5 bis 10 m langes Schräg-Bergauf-Stück fahrbar - auch wenn es momentan noch sehr weich ist. 

War der Bergstadl-Trail ist zwar noch immer sehr technisch aber etwas sicherer und flüssiger zu fahren. Schade ist eigentlich nur, dass man sich zwischen Hacklberg-Trail und Bergstadl-Trail entscheiden muss. 

Am Wochenende war auch regelmäßig die Trailcrew unterwegs und hat die Strecken repariert.


Es tut sich wirklich einiges in Saalbach. Gebaut wird auch der Panorama Trail - oberhalb der Milka Line am Kohlmais. Bereits gebaut (oder großteils gebaut) ist der Hochalm-Trail. Ein Enduro-Trail oberhalb des Reiterkogels Richtung Hochalm (Richtung Westen bzw. Talschluss). Weiters soll heuer unter anderen noch die Z-Line am Zwölfer-Kogel kommen.

----------

